# Helpful YouTube video about finding ligaments



## SusanRVT (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been reading about pregnant does and found this video on YouTube.  Now I have the ligament thing figured out!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=723ZxQusHYM[/youtube]


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2012)

excellent post!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks very helpful.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 17, 2012)

Being familiar with the ligaments can almost help you from going insane when it's kidding time.  However, I've had does lose their ligs two weeks prior to kidding and that will make you nut!  I go by ligaments and the tightness of the udder when the due date is approaching.


----------



## SusanRVT (Jun 18, 2012)

good advice!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome video, and so helpful. I now see, I have a whole new idea of what to feel for now.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Jun 27, 2012)

Very helpful!   Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Being familiar with the ligaments can almost help you from going insane when it's kidding time.  However, I've had does lose their ligs two weeks prior to kidding and that will make you nut!  I go by ligaments and the tightness of the udder when the due date is approaching.


I have to agree, I had 2 or 3 loose the ligs two week before kidding.


Chris


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2012)

Another good post on prenatal care and tail ligaments.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

Chris


----------

